# vinyl siding piece comes loose



## dderolph (Oct 24, 2007)

On one side of my house, the bottom edge of one piece of vinyl siding has pulled out from adjacent pieces (above and below) for a distance of about 6 feet. This has happened 2 or 3 times after high winds. Although the wind normally does not hit that side of the house directly, strong air currents along that wall probably occur from general air turbulence. 

When this has happened, I snapped it back into place and it may stay in place for awhile and this pull out again after a very windy day. 

This strip of siding is basically midway between top and bottom of this section of wall. I'm wondering how to resolve this without a major removal and reinstalling of the siding on that wall. I've never worked with vinyl siding. Any suggestions on how to make that piece stay in place without removing surrounding pieces?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I would pick up a siding tool at a big box for 5-6 bucks and make sure your reinstalling the loose peice so that it locks versus just pushing it back in place by hand first. It allows you to pull the lip down so it will lock with the next course. Run your hand behind it and follow the directions. Should sound like your closing a zipper as you go across the panel.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

dderolph said:


> This strip of siding is basically midway between top and bottom of this section of wall.


Is this wall two stories? If so this could be an issue of the wall compressing causing the siding to be compressed and come loose. If this is the case you may need to add a vinyl repair strip in this location. or put a dab of silicone in the bottom hook before locking the panel back together.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

That piece of siding was likely not pulled up completely tight when it was installed. The best way to fix a recurring problem like that is to put a marble sized dot of silicone in the interlock every 2ft or so before snapping it back in place, using the siding unlock tool mentioned above. It will never pop out again.


----------

